# Cheap Digital thermostat



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

Basically my temperature fluctuates too often and too much for my liking, any digital stats out there, where i can precisely regulate the temp?

Dan


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

I tend to find that the cheaper ones do fluctuate a bit. In my incubator I now use a habistat dimmer thermostat with a couple of bulbs and find the temperature very stable. Although this is not a cheap option.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

what are you using? light bulbs, ceramic bulbs or a heatmat?


----------



## Geko (Oct 14, 2008)

*Geko Digital thermostat*

Hello, we sell a great inexpensive thermostat thats digital. Its only £27.99 and can be found on ebay please see the link below:
GEKO Reptile Digital Thermostat Heat Controller * BN on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Jan-09 17:37:10 GMT)


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I sell stats also take a look at my signature


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the key word in your post was CHEAP.
You buy cheap you get cheap. I think the habistats are great value for money and very precise.
The main thing is what are you using bulbs or mats?
The correct stat for the correct equipment will drastically improve the stability in the temps!


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

Just using a heat mat really, i have a cheap one now and i am aware i need to spend more to get anything more reliable. But i meant cheap and reliable. What Geko is selling on Ebay seems best bet so far, thanks geko!!!

Dan


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Get a Habistat dimmer, the Geko ones are not dimmers as far as i know
just off/on


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

Any links?


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

any on\off stat will fluctuate as they turn off when they reach the max temp then it will go a little cooler then kick back on again. If you want a stable temp then it will have to be a pulsestat on a mat.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

you also need to bear in mind that it could well be and sounds like down to the heater being under powered and taking too long to get back up to temperature.
If this is the case ANY on/off stat such as the habistat or geko will make no difference at all.
You will need a pulse stat to keep the temps stable or the stat you already have with a better heater.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

If you want complete accuracy, go for a pulse proportional 'stat'. Much more precise than simple on/off 'stats'.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

You will not find cheaper ANYWHERE!!!
I have only 3 of these left.
Brand new boxed
Yes thes are with the night time drop facility. Look on ebay- all the major retailers first. These are just £37.00 each!!. You can either pick them up (liverpool) or I will send them. What ever it costs to send is all you pay.
07982253583 (NO TEXTS)
AND>>>>>
I AM IN LIVERPOOL TOO!!!!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

I use a Microclimate B2 (pulse proportional - so helps keep temps relatively stable) for my hoggie and froggies for their mat. This has a night time drop facility and cost me £35.

I use a Habistat dimmer for my corn, who has a red heat/spot which was around £50 but that was some time ago.

Both work well.... J


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> you also need to bear in mind that it could well be and sounds like down to the heater being under powered and taking too long to get back up to temperature.
> If this is the case ANY on/off stat such as the habistat or geko will make no difference at all.
> You will need a pulse stat to keep the temps stable or the stat you already have with a better heater.


Those are almost the same words I was going to write.

The best solution is to do a little bit of work to be sure the obvious possibilities can be eliminated

How big is the viv ?
What is the ambient room temperature?
How big is the heater (in watts) ?
Where is the thermostat probe relative to the heat source, close or far away ?

A new stat wouldn't make any difference at all if the heater is underpowered, because the only way to get good response from a controller is to have a heater which can produce a good response in the first place.


----------

